# Huerta Hof Breeder ?



## Mariexo14 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello everyone ! I'm wanting some feedback on Huerta Hof breeders ? I know they are mentioned a lot in some threads but I'm wanting some information on there quality of pups/dogs. What you like about their breeding and dogs and what makes you recommend them as a breeder. Also, the traits of your pup/dog if you have one of theirs. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks !


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Robin is extremely knowledgeable, and has a wonderful vision of what she wants to produce. You want a sincere, reputable, intelligent and reasonable breeder? Robin is absolutely all that. Her dogs have beauty AND brains, and are very successful in whatever venue they pursue whether that is conformation, IPO(schutzhund) and other work. She has a heart of gold and her are puppies wonderful! If I ever get a showline dog, I'm going straight to her!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I couldn't agree more with Wild Wolf. Robin is a wonderful person, as is her husband, and it shows in the care they take of their dogs. Robin is easily the only showline breeder I would go to for a pup hands down. Beauty and brains in their dogs. I love the fact they produce can do it all type of dogs. And she has a sense of humor too. They love their dogs and it shows in what they produce.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Excellent breeder and one of the nicest and most helpful people around....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't have a HH dog but would highly recommend them. I've never formally met Robin or Carlos but I have seen them at many events and people on their team have helped me and my friends with handling. I've observed them being friendly, open to helping anyone. It doesn't matter if you buy their dog or not, they always seem to have time to answer a question and offer a fair evaluation of a dog. So, even without previously owning a dog from them, I would not hesitate to consider them because I believe they are a class act and very respected in the breed community.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was getting a puppy from Robin before I found my male at an animal shelter. She is very helpful and I will get my black/red GSD from her one day


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I don't have a HH dog, but Robin has been extremely helpful offering advice with my dogs, pedigrees, or just to speak "dog" with!

I have been following her program for awhile now and have been impressed every step of the way. My sister wants a HH dog so badly that she has told me that after she is finished school (and living on her own! LOL) she is contacting Robin for a pup! LOL


----------

